
Azure Functions (Microsoft's Version of AWS Lambda) - ch4ch4
https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/documentation/articles/functions-create-first-azure-function/
======
LoSboccacc
Interesting! Can those return arbitrary data of whatever mime? What storage
and authentication options are available?

------
charlieegan3
This looks to be node only. Does this do anything AWS lambda doesn't?

